# 2.5 lb. Fatty with View



## guvna (Aug 3, 2008)

well, i've got a fatty prepped for tomorrow, and i know how y'all love q-view so... this one was inspired by geek with fire. i also have 4 birds that i'm going to do at the same time, all on an ecb!!! modified of course.

-bulk pork sausage with sage
-mozz
-pepperoni
-seeded tomatoes and fresh basil
-caramelized onion
-parm "shake on"
- s & p





i just converted to propane for some good "lazy-que". the thing is, propane will allow me to be MORE productive, as i can spend more time with my side dishes or just wash my car.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








i must have talked to Ed from Gassmoker.com for about 20 min... what a nice guy. i picked up some wood too. here's some mes-en-plas.



peach and pecan repectively. i'll send out more view tomorrow after the smoke. 

peace


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 3, 2008)

cant wait to see the qview tommorow , lookin good !


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like a great start!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good so far!  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## richtee (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice lookin' fatty!  hey  do you use that much wood per load? I guess I have not worked with propane, but that would be too much in my WSM, unless I pre-burned it. Interesting...


----------



## mrwizardgi (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the coffee can idea for the wood...that's something to keep in mind.  Thanks for the idea!

J-


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2008)

Great looking ingredients for the fatty, love the $5 size reference. 

Good luck!


----------



## guvna (Aug 3, 2008)

Not sure if it's too much wood or not, as this is my first propane smoke. in liu of your comment i think that i'll start with less, though. any suggestions on which wood to lay down first? i have hickory, pecan and peach.
thanks!


----------



## kookie (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like your off to a good start...............Nice looking setup on the smoker...............


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 3, 2008)

Lookin good.


----------



## guvna (Aug 3, 2008)

Shoe-horned everything on there. that's about 25 lbs. of meat on an ECB!!!



now... just relax and sip some beer.


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 3, 2008)

Now thats a FATTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guvna (Aug 3, 2008)

used hickory, pecan and peach, rotating alternately. i also rubbed it with shaker parmesan before it went on. it was amazing... definitely stole the show.


----------

